# Brady Books



## splais (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm trying to help a young friend of mine who is studying to be an EMT.  I keep ready about how good the "Brady Books" but can't seem to find what people are referring to.

Can someone tell me specifically what "Brady Book/Books" they are referring too.  thanks


----------



## emt_irl (Apr 21, 2010)

brady is a brand of book that are used to teach first responder, emt and up.

google it and you will see


----------



## Motojunkie (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.prenhall.com/bradybooks/


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 21, 2010)

Brady is one of the main publishers of EMS textbooks.  Another 2 are AAOS and Mosby.

I had AAOS for my EMT and the Brady "bible" for paramedic.  The paramedic text from Brady come in 2 forms, the 'bible' which is one giant book, and then the series, which is a bunch of smaller books portioned in to just a couple of sections each.




Just google Brady books, or Brady EMS and you'll find it.


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 21, 2010)

I used brady emergency care for my basic text. Out of curiousity I spent a couple bucks on an AAOS text at a used book store with the samy copyright date, and read through it to compare. 

I was surprised at how different they were. AAOS had lots of gruesome pictures but I preferred the brady book. It seemed organized better and was easier to find information I wanted when I was studying for my finals/NREMT.

The AAOS book had a CD that showed someone going through each practical station that was laughably bad. The people demonstrating the stations might have actually failed some of them had they took it with my class.


----------



## sbp7993 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great series of books, they were used in my EMT class.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 22, 2010)

I read Brady as the required text for class, but usually ended up reading Mosby as well (and sometimes primarily) as it explained things in better detail and gave me a better understanding of the material. Brady seemed to do just 'big concepts'. And often felt like I still didn't know how exactly to treat each disease process. 

My instructor also had a two volume red colored text that went into treatments so much better, just just suggesting classes of meds that COULD be used for each disease. Can't remember the name, but it was a great book.

I think AAOS comes in last in preferences.


----------



## splais (Apr 22, 2010)

fellas I know you are trying to help.  But you keep referring to book publishers like Brady and AAOS that publish several EMT related books.  I'm trying to figure out what _specific_ books you used, by name.  thanks.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 22, 2010)

Emergency Care 11th edition


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 22, 2010)

Both University programs here use the Brady Paramedic Care 2ed. book.

Personally I don't much like it because I feel (and this is just my personal opinion) that it reads much like a "skills manual" rather than a book you can gain any actual good high level congitive knowledge from.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 28, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Emergency Care 11th edition



I personally liked the AAOS book better. The Brady book seemed to have different chapter written by different people, following different standards. For instance, the ranges for pediatric RR's and HR's differed in the Respiratory Emergency section to the Pediatric section.

A lot of typo's... there was a question in the workbook pertaining to when to put on an occlusive dressing, and when I read it I was like "What? I never heard that before...." the question was along the lines of Do you put an occlusive dressing on a sucking chest wound when the patient is a) inhaling, b) exhaling, c) holding their breath or d) some stupid answer...

Well, I was not sure and figured I missed that part... I went to the pages referenced and there was nothing there about that at all. I had to do independent research to find the answer.

Don't even get me started on the problems with the slide shows that accompanied it for class...  Between the book, the slide shows and the workbook there are 4, 5 or 5 rights that need to be met for all meds 

But, as someone else mentioned the layout and approach of the book is better than the AAOS book but the editing could have been better.

I have no opinion on the mosby.


----------



## joeshmoe (Apr 28, 2010)

I Havent seen a moseby book, but I've heard some say they are better than brady or aaos, especially for preparing someone for the NREMT. I liked Brady a little better than aaos, but didnt really care for either. Ive taken more than a few college courses, and I thought the textbook and instruction for my Basic class ranks at the very bottom. 

Maybe it's because they are packing so much diverse information into one textbook thats it's just hard to organize. Or maybe EMS education is a red headed step child and no ones thought much about how it should go.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 28, 2010)

joeshmoe said:


> Or maybe EMS education is a red headed step child and no ones thought much about how it should go.



Or maybe it is because it is built off a curriculum that is developed by an organization that ends in .gov


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2010)

Paramedic levels:
Brady written about 11th grade level.  Mosby (offers 2 completely different Paramedic texts competing with each other ) written about 9th or 10th grade level depending which one of the authors.  AAOS written about 7th or 8th grade.  

All have certain areas that the authors spend extra time discussing based on what they feel is of greatest importance.  Honestly not a bad idea to own and study all 4.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't see the Mosby book I read as being 9th or 10th grade. And certainly not at a lower level than Brady. Look through Mosby on how it explains ventilation/respiration. Compare it to Brady. With Mosby, I actually felt like I was learning physiology like a paramedic should. Brady reminded me of EMT in that section.

I still refer to my Brady all the time, but when I really want to get a topic, I break out Mosby.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I can't see the Mosby book I read as being 9th or 10th grade. And certainly not at a lower level than Brady. Look through Mosby on how it explains ventilation/respiration. Compare it to Brady. With Mosby, I actually felt like I was learning physiology like a paramedic should. Brady reminded me of EMT in that section.
> 
> I still refer to my Brady all the time, but when I really want to get a topic, I break out Mosby.



That's why I mentioned all have certain points they are stronger than others in and why I suggest having access to all of them.  Even at times that silly Sidney sinus of AAOS can help complete a persons understanding of a subject.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 28, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> I still refer to my Brady all the time, but when I really want to get a topic, I break out Mosby.



Why don't you step up to a Robin's or Guyton instead?


----------



## medic417 (Apr 28, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Why don't you step up to a Robin's or Guyton instead?



Definitely buy or have access to some higher educational materials.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 28, 2010)

Did I mention lifting the Brady Bible is a health hazard? 

That thing weights a ton man ... obviously they want you to have the most realistic and relevant education out there and get back blowout, may as well start early right?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Did I mention lifting the Brady Bible is a health hazard?
> 
> That thing weights a ton man ... obviously they want you to have the most realistic and relevant out there and get back blowout right?



That thing is nothing, you should try hoisting up my copy of "Nelson's pediatrics." 

(probably so named because it takes 3 men and a boy to lift it)


----------



## karaya (Apr 28, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Paramedic levels:
> Brady written about 11th grade level. Mosby (offers 2 completely different Paramedic texts competing with each other ) written about 9th or 10th grade level depending which one of the authors. AAOS written about 7th or 8th grade.
> 
> All have certain areas that the authors spend extra time discussing based on what they feel is of greatest importance. Honestly not a bad idea to own and study all 4.


 
Hold on to your hat, because I know for a fact the Mosby books were written to... get this, a 6th grade reading level!!

On Mosby's Paramedic Text book by Sanders,  I shot many of the photos and I'm personal friends with the authors, Sanders and McKenna.  I remember how angry Mick was when he learned his work was being re-edited to a 6th grade reading level.

I'll find out about the Brady books this weekend while I'm in Las Vegas at the IAFC Fire Rescue Med conference.  I've worked on Bryan Bledsoe's books as well and I'll be meeting with him in Vegas.  I'm curious if his work was also re-edited to a level below his original submission.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Apr 29, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Why don't you step up to a Robin's or Guyton instead?


 Monetary cost. Mosby's and Brady's were given to me. I do like reading Guyton's when I get a chance, though.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 29, 2010)

karaya said:


> Hold on to your hat, because I know for a fact the Mosby books were written to... get this, a 6th grade reading level!!
> 
> On Mosby's Paramedic Text book by Sanders,  I shot many of the photos and I'm personal friends with the authors, Sanders and McKenna.  I remember how angry Mick was when he learned his work was being re-edited to a 6th grade reading level.
> 
> I'll find out about the Brady books this weekend while I'm in Las Vegas at the IAFC Fire Rescue Med conference.  I've worked on Bryan Bledsoe's books as well and I'll be meeting with him in Vegas.  I'm curious if his work was also re-edited to a level below his original submission.



At what point does the author tell the publisher "no" and take their show on the road?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2010)

We used Brady Emergency care 10th edition in my basic class. I liked it. We used the Mosby ILS book for my intermediate class. I like the info in the Mosby books better, but the layout if the Brady books is better in my opinion.

As for AAOS: Based on the EMT-B textbook I saw, someone needs to hire a new editor. It was terrible. It sounded like it had been written by a Chinese ESL highschooler. Stuff like; "what the proper method for the applying of the occlusive dressing to a sucking chest wound?" "In the case of a scene becoming unsafe, the course of an action which is safest is to withdraw from the scene until it can then be secured by law enforcment."

Ok, I may be blowing it up a little, but you get the point.

So for names:

Brady: Emergency Care (11th edition is current)
Mosby: Mosby's EMT Basic Textbook (Very original. Not sure which edition is current.)
AAOS: Emergency Care and Transportation of the Sick and Injured (I believe 9th edition is current.)


----------



## medic417 (Apr 29, 2010)

Keep in mind if you are not starting class soon you may want to hold off buying books as many are about to release new editions to reflect the new DOT EMS curriculum.  These new additions may be the biggest text changes in over a decade.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 29, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Keep in mind if you are not starting class soon you may want to hold off buying books as many are about to release new editions to reflect the new DOT EMS curriculum.  These new additions may be the biggest text changes in over a decade.



From What Karaya said, it doesn't sound like an improvement.

Maybe we need a new level... EMT-Kindergarten.

If this is a fact I suggest a boycott of Mosby.


----------



## medic417 (Apr 29, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> From What Karaya said, it doesn't sound like an improvement.
> 
> Maybe we need a new level... EMT-Kindergarten.
> 
> If this is a fact I suggest a boycott of Mosby.



If they still require the dumb down not any real improvement.  But hate for someone to buy current edition only to find out they have to buy the new one in order to pass class.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> From What Karaya said, it doesn't sound like an improvement.
> 
> Maybe we need a new level... EMT-Kindergarten.
> 
> If this is a fact I suggest a boycott of Mosby.


 
Ha! The EMT-K!

If anything they should be increasing the the reading level of the books.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 29, 2010)

Almmost all text books (including EMS Journal articles) are written at elementary to mid-high school level. Shameful, yes, but that is what the average reading level of those within EMS have. Publishers is not the blame but rather educationsl institutions that do not require academic level reading levels to enter EMS related courses.

Whenever your can have just one (1) textbook for a career, it is *not *a real profession. 

R/r 911


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 29, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Almmost all text books (including EMS Journal articles) are written at elementary to mid-high school level. Shameful, yes, but that is what the average reading level of those within EMS have. Publishers is not the blame but rather educationsl institutions that do not require academic level reading levels to enter EMS related courses.
> 
> Whenever your can have just one (1) textbook for a career, it is *not *a real profession.
> 
> R/r 911



Good to see you are still hanging around. I started another thread on this topic and very much would like to hear your comments.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 29, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Almmost all text books (including EMS Journal articles) are written at elementary to mid-high school level. Shameful, yes, but that is what the average reading level of those within EMS have. Publishers is not the blame but rather educationsl institutions that do not require academic level reading levels to enter EMS related courses.
> 
> Whenever your can have just one (1) textbook for a career, it is *not *a real profession.
> 
> R/r 911



This is such an ironic post.


I still <3 you rid.


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 29, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Whenever your can have just one (1) textbook for a career, it is *not *a real profession.
> 
> R/r 911



On my bookhself:

Bledsoe et al: Principles of Paramedic Care 2e
Bryan, Knights & Salemo: Pharmacology for Health Professionals 
Henderson: Emergency Medicine
Lippincott Manual of Nursing Practice Series: ECG Interpretation
Marieb: Human Anatomy & Physiology 8e
McGance & Heuther: Pathophysiology

R I a profishernul?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ridryder911 said:


> Almmost all text books (including EMS Journal articles) are written at elementary to mid-high school level. Shameful, yes, but that is what the average reading level of those within EMS have. Publishers is not the blame but rather educationsl institutions that do not require academic level reading levels to enter EMS related courses.
> 
> Whenever your can have just one (1) textbook for a career, it is *not *a real profession.
> 
> R/r 911


 

RID!!!!! Glad to see you!

I didn't know that about the EMS textbooks. That is sad.


----------



## galadriel (May 28, 2010)

Brady's 11th edition Emergency Care by Daniel Limmer and Michael O'Keeffe is an excellent text; that's what we used at Baldy View ROP Training Center's EMT program, Ontario, CA. Fantabulous program, by the way...


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> On my bookhself:
> 
> Bledsoe et al: Principles of Paramedic Care 2e
> Bryan, Knights & Salemo: Pharmacology for Health Professionals
> ...



I had the Marieb and Hoehn anat/phys textbook, 3rd edition. Definitely the most professional looking book I own.

http://www.amazon.com/Anatomy-Physiology-Elaine-Nicpon-Marieb/dp/0805338624


----------



## jess18 (Sep 13, 2019)

good day!
anyone here has a pdf file of this book? 
i wanna read it but i don't have the budget to purchase it yet. 
if there's someone generous, can you please email me a copy? this is the address: batilojessie@gmail.com
thanks a lot!!!


----------



## DrParasite (Sep 13, 2019)

@jess18, providing you a copy of a $100+ book is a copywrite violation, and would be stealing the intellectual property of someone else.  And that's wrong.

You might be able to find it in your local library.


----------

